# Class Action Lawsuit Against Lawnmower Makers



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

There is a class action lawsuit against lawn mower & engine manufacturers for misleading consumers about horsepower ratings. $35 for pushmower, $75 for riding mower.

https://lawnmowerclass.com/


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

been talk there going to net power and there not going to use HP an more.


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

I wish they would all use horse power, all tested at the same lab, and tested as they will be installed in the equipment using the carb, muffler, air filter, oil, ect. that will be in that equipment.
Consumers are so confused now with Briggs using torque, some using hp, and many using cubic inches. Consumers can not compare engines anymore.


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh some yahooo probably had a mower that stated it was a 20 hp, his neighbor probably had the same exact one that stated it was a 18 hp and got mad because he felt he was screwed only seeing that it looks identical. Not realizing they can put a few different things on them to make them go up or down in hp and keep the same appearance. Now we have cc and torque values only to meen that it could be a range from 18 hp to 21 hp and everything in between.

In a way it kinda helps them for this reason. Just makes a pain for us to explain it to them. So now do you get a 18 hp or do you get a 21 hp motor or something in between? The world will never know. This is why people need to quit being sue happy all the damn time.


----------



## glennsjr (Mar 17, 2010)

dj722000, You are so right.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

This is the epitomy of a 'frivilous' lawsuit.


----------

